# It’s Time To Say Goodbye To TrafficScoop.com (the website portion) For Now…



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

So the TS team got together over the weekend to discuss the future of the ever so popular Traffic Scoop. If you followed TS over the past couple years, you'll notice that Franz and Bob haven't posted anything in a long long time. Paul usually posts once in a blue moon, Steve has been getting better while "Angy" Pete mud stomps the shit out of the site. Without Pete, the website doesn't exist. You may have also noticed that the ".com" has been dropped from our logos on the FB and Twitter end.
We've all been getting slammed with our real working jobs and feel that trying to maintain an insane site like this every day just doesn't work for any of us currently.
I want to assure you that this is just a temporary goodbye on the website end.

http://trafficscoop.com/?p=9285


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

It's just temporary, but you can still get your angry Pete fix on FB and Twitter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

You can't do this to us. It was the most humorous truth I have read in a long time. Now I'll have to hate people without laughing.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha. The website will return again someday. Facebook and Twitter is where it's at for now. Unless you get a petition signed with 100 signatures or something. Haha.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Do they have to be real signatures or can we do it like the democrats do it?


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha. The Dem way is fine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> Do they have to be real signatures or can we do it like the democrats do it?


I'm sure that Bob Supinski, Michael Baril, Jose Medina, and Anthony the bestiality lover (I forget his last name) would be pleased to sign the petition.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

mtc said:


> Damn.... that beotch "Net Nanny" doesn't let me on FB nor Twitter while not at home!


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably should just get an iPhone for it. Haha.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Traffic Scoop said:


> Probably should just get an iPhone for it. Haha.


Exactly!


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Just the ability to receive an alert on the Twitter end from TS is worth it.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Haha


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Probably should get to work right now. Couple broads trying to pass false scripts to the Walgreens in Boston at the drive through. #Smart.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

mtc said:


> OK ok... I'll have to get one before the teenagers take off this summer... SOMEONE's gotta figure it out for me!


If you can operate all those gadgets at work, you'll have no problem.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds fun.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

I can only imagine. Haha. Shit's probably hilarious day in day out.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

I was in tears when that came on the air. Fucking prick in his "exotic."


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

I think you should simulcast your posts here, maybe they can set up a special forum.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

I just found that damn site.... FML.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

JMody said:


> I just found that damn site.... FML.


Never realized how many people actually liked TS. Haha.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

You kidding me? It's all about the rage. I go nuts when I am driving. My wife is always looking at me like I'm crazy and yelling at me because I'm yelling at the guy 5 cars in front of us who can't drive for shit. lol.


----------



## Traffic Scoop (Oct 15, 2011)

JMody said:


> You kidding me? It's all about the rage. I go nuts when I am driving. My wife is always looking at me like I'm crazy and yelling at me because I'm yelling at the guy 5 cars in front of us who can't drive for shit. lol.


The website portion will eventually return. Just make sure to join the Facebook and Twitter end.


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad to hear it will be returning eventually. In the meantime. I will definitely be following Twitter and Facebook.


----------

